# Peel & Eat shrimp presentation



## mini chef (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys just trying to bounce around some ideas. We need a new presentation for our peel and eat shrimp. We serve them currenty in a out dated bowl, lettuce on the bottom, then topped with a boat that has a 2oz cup of cocktail sauce, lime wedge, and a wetnap.

Our place is a seafood place on the water, kinda a dark hang out bar, very popular and well known for its simple and fast food. We have a new owner taking over and the kitchen has been given to me. I know a ton of ways to present it but just wondering what you guys would do in our case cause it may be something that i havent thought of. Keep in mind this is not fine dining, unfortunetly that limits alot of set ups. Also we serve it by the pound and half pound.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

recipe?

Shrimp size?

Heads? or no?

cleaned (de-pooped)?

fresh / frozen?

the answer is 17....

(come on... we need more info... or else 17 stands)


----------



## mini chef (Jan 4, 2011)

Wheres my head lol.

They are 16/20s, frozens unfortunetly. Currently only boiled in water. Recipe will change to boiled in shrimp stock.

I dont want to serve them in a martini glass like alot of places do though


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Aluminum bucket filled with ice.  Like those they use for a bucket of Coronas.  Toss a couple lemon wedges in there, a mini bottle of Tabasco, yeah, maybe a leaf of lettuce and a ramekin of cocktail sauce.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Shrimp poached in beer and pickling spices, a bit of salt. Boil beer/spices for five-ten minutes. shut off. drop in shrimp till pink. 

You are in Key West. Why not a large scallop shell. Or some other large shell. Palm fronds? Half a coconut shell. On a bed of seaweed. On hollowed driftwood. A local pottery could make some special plates out of crushed oyster shells. Cut beer bottles/wine bottles in half lengthwise.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

on the cheap with what you probably have on hand, cone a small piece of deli paper into a pint glass for the 1/2 pound of shrimp  and, maybe one of those big fishbowl type margarita glasse for the pounders...2 oz of cocktail sauce is not enough in my opinion., and make  sure your cocktail sauce is  righteous...improve it if it isn't.. i make a 'bloody mary' cocktail that seems to be very popular .also maybe serve your shrimp with another 'signature' sauce...perhaps a chile-key lime, bahamian cocktail sauce or some sort of aioli or remoulade...think of something though...a new twist...doesn't have to be fancy..,..two sauces are always popular i think...people like choices.....you gotta gotta gotta use old bay or it's equivalent to cook the shrimp in and before presenting sprinkle with a good dose of old bay...serve with lots of key lime wedges...

joey


----------



## garball (Dec 9, 2012)

Wrap a small, wooden cutting board in plastic, then in newspaper.  Place the shrimp on one side, sauces across the top, then the customers can put the shells on the other side.  Throw in a small ear of corn and some baby red potatoes.  Now you have a miniature version of any good, Southern shrimp or crawfish boil and your presentation is almost free.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Abalone shell bowl filled with ice? I would not do lettuce though. Lemon wheels would be nice.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Take a piece of ice  about 16x10  put it in a pan take a stainless steel bowl fill with boiling water and put in center let it melt in forming a sockel type indentation Take out bowl . Now you have a container made of ice to hold and display shrimp , wrap a table cloth around the bottom ,put some ferns along bottom. Thats it and shrip stay nice and cold


----------

